

How to Optimize Copy & Paste Data to Maximize Page Views - WareSarah
http://blog.markerly.com/2012/11/27/82-of-sharing-is-done-by-copy-paste/
82% of sharing is done by copy and paste. Learn how to track and leverage this data to increase your page views and SEO.
======
projct
Neat, but this would annoy the living daylights out of those who select text
while reading.

------
EdiBudimilic
Awesome use of C&P to share content and improve the SEO organically.

